# The Lucky 7 Bubble thread of 2007 ~ this is our Year ~ Part 10



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

Happy chatting and bubble blowing 

Emxx


----------



## Tina xx

WOO HOO First. Thanks Em, but on 777 Can you give them to the next person to post with out a 777?

How are you Em? Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend so far  

Tina xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Tina

Have had better days 

oh well things can only get better as they say!

Em


----------



## LoisLane

Hello Girls!  

No bubbles for me either Em, will have to be the next one!

Just looked at your tickers, I can't believe you have gender scan in a week that has gone so quick!!!

Louj x


----------



## ikklesmiler

heehee, no bubbles for me either!!!!  I like my number at the mo!!  pass it on!

I bet youve never had suck a problem giving bubbles away!!!!!

Hug to everyone

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suemac38

Hello all hope you are all having a lovely weekend. 

Anne Marie - glad your jabs are going well now. Good luck with tonights one.

Hope you are all well........sorry the 3 7's will still have to pass on   

Love Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

No havent ever had so much trouble givin away bubbles


----------



## Livelife

Hello everyone.
feel like i haven't posted on here for ages! 
I'm a puppy mummy! Got Albert last night. I absolutely love him. He's hard work mind but worth it. Does anyone know how I can make my cats feel better about the whole thing?

Christine x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi christine

dont worry the cats willbe fine... I remeber when we got our puppy (hes a staffie)
At first the cat/s will get the hump and sulk, they will run upstairs or outside and wont come near you or dog for a few days but then they will decide that they own the house and they will want to let the dog know this, they will also realise that hes here to stay and that will make them curious...
then all the fun starts, believe me you will have cats and dogs chasing eachother around the house! you will have dog biting cat and cat scratching dog, but it will be in a friendly way, my cat used to stand on the stairs knowing there was a stair gate and dog coundt get over it! then the cat used put his paws through the bannisters and swipe the dog! the dog used to jump about trying to get the cat,but couldnt, then it was chase, they chased eachother around the house!  its great fun hun..... good luck and dont worry!  

hugs

Ann marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

christine has a 777

and i now have rsi      

everyone is on 777 or 7777!

Em


----------



## suemac38

ouch     

We are all looking very lucky XX


----------



## wishing4miracle

alls looking good


----------



## Livelife

ah your wedding pic looks lovely. When did you get married?


----------



## wishing4miracle

ooh which one of us  we got married nearly 4 yrs ago


----------



## Livelife

We were planning a big wedding in 2009. It's booked and paid £750 deposit but we've decided that realistically we can't afford it given tx. Sadly think we'll cancel but going to mention tx in letter, try to go for sympathy vote and get deposit back. Bet they don't!
Think we'll go for a registry office with close family, have a few days in paris (where we got engaged) then have a big party when we get back. At the end of the day we just want to be together.

Christine x


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi just checking on the bubbles and everyone looks fine  

Its snowing here   The kids have been out playing in it and now iths the dogs turn. They love it


----------



## TwiceBlessed

sorry cant stop (parents are here) just posting so I get notifications on this thread.

Hope we are all ok.


----------



## ikklesmiler

no snow here, just LOTS of heavy rain  LOL


----------



## Kamac80

Finally got here!!

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

My Bubbles have been on lucky 777 for ages until someone blew them yesterday  , but it's ok as i have decided to try and get them up to 7777 before my 1st FET in Jan/Feb, so if any of you have any spare time could you blow me a few bubbles.....please  .

Thankyou Girls


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi tracy

have blown you 300 to get you started hunnie.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LoisLane

There you go Tracey, will do some more soon.

Louj x


----------



## Livelife

There's another 300 tracey x


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Tracy,

Have blown you another 200 bubbles. We've got you to a 777.

Everyone else is ok xxxx

Tina xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Looking good bubblewise today peeps.

Been awol recently as have been away.

Going to see consultant tomorrow and should find out if I need a sunroof delivery.....


----------



## ikklesmiler

Good luck at the consultants tommorow hun        

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Girls  

All looking good EBW, best of luck for appt tomorrow, loving your sunroof delivery description, I suppose the other option would be out through the exhaust.

Louj x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just checkin in

EBW hope your appt went ok 

Everyone was looking ok apart from tracy who was on a single 7 

i have rsi now as blew her to a 777 (980 bubbles omg)

Hope they stay there for a while or else it will be a 17777 we have you on for jan 

Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi all..

Looking good I think

Appt was a challenge, ended up in triage on Labour ward for nearly 4 hours with suspected appendicitis and/ or infection.

We think its just an infection but get swab results tomorrow.

I had my tour of the labour ward in the morning, didnt realise I would be visiting it again quite so soon.

Its a long drawn out tale that I have bored the 3rd trimester ladies with and wont bore the rest of you with it as well.  Basically I am on anti bs and iron for now.  Beanie is fine though.

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Honey
Hope your ok! what a day you had yesterday!!!
Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

alls looking good.


----------



## suemac38

Hi all

Hope you are ok. Just checked & all our 7's are doing well this week.

Take care all

Love Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

wishing, put you on a 777 hon... x

Everyone except me now on a 777 or a 7777


----------



## Tina xx

EBW I put you on a 777, but went to far, can you get one of the mods to put you back?? Hope they can hun, sorry  

Tina xx


----------



## Tina xx

EBW I've given you more bubbles and got you back on a 777. I now have RSI      

Tina xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hints go a long way on here.. 

Thanks a lot hon x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Girls

I hope you are all ok.

Well i have just gotback from london, its been an emotional day!
I had my scan, i have 'something' ovaries (not polywhatsitsname... but something like that!)
Basically I already have some follicles! and am at risk of OHSS.
I have been put on 225 of menopur til monday, then monday i take 150, back to the clinic tuesday for a scan to make sure im not over filling with follies!! I will then be back for a scan on the thursday and the monday and maybe EC on the wednesday...         

The forms caused a big problem, basically there are some questions for donors about what you want to happen if you have an accident and are no longer mentally aware of things, it asks do you want your eggs to be stored, I answered NO, this caused a problem, if I amswered no I cant start stimming today, as recipient needs to be asked if thats ok with her, I got all emotional (bloody drugs!) infact quite hysterical!!  So Lena was called in, she was very nice and explained everything to me, we went through the forms together and i resigned as YES YES YES.

Then I was shown how to do the menapur!! OMG the drawing up needlenearly mademe fain (and im not scared of needles LOL)  the good thing is the injecting needle is smaller than the DR needle, so thats a bonus!!
I have all my drugs in a nice blue zippy bag now, and i have a new cool purple sharps bin!

Its been a very long day and I am drained, Have just put dinner on (lamb chops yummy) and will get to relax about 8pm tonight, I cant wait!!!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

sending you lots of        


Hayley....cant blow bubbles from here so hoping someone sorts yours out for you.  There is a bubble troll stalking the "leave my bubbles alone" thread and messing up bubbles on there (its happening so regularly and often to people posting on there)  so it seems this may keep happening if you post on that section....  Have managed to single 7 you without crashing my computer but hope someone bumps you up.


----------



## wishing4miracle

bubble monster dont leave them ending with out a 7.everyones else lookin ok


----------



## wishing4miracle

oh thank you whoever made them right


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Wondering if you can delete your posts on that thread hon?


----------



## Tina xx

Have put you onto a 77, will try and get you more after my bath (nearly flooded the house as I forgot it was running  )

Everyone else is ok.

Tina xx


----------



## SuziT

Ann Marie -   sorry things aren't going as smoothly as they should.  Fingers crossed all looks well at your next scan  


tracey - can't blow bubbles from this computer.  Will blow some from work tomorrow, ( as long as boss isn't about!!!).

Nicky xx


----------



## joann7164

can i join you ladies, ive just had EC (22 eggies!!) as this is my 7th TX i thought the lucky sevens might help! it could be a good omen! so if you lovely ladies could blow me some bubbles (especially my wonderful sister tina!) they would be much apreciated! tina i will ring you in the morning! take care love jo xxx


----------



## Livelife

wow 22 eggs! Fantastic! Blown you some bubbles

Christine x


----------



## joann7164

Thanks christine, your a star! love jo xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Oooh, i lost you for a while 

Anyways, all looking good. No one has messed with my 7's for ages, so lets hope it stays that way! Need all the luck i can get!!    *


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Jo, 

I was so glad when I phoned that you had 22 eggs. Good luck hun, I really hope it works for you     You really deserve it after everything you have been through, Jamie was really sweet to you this morning   (Vicki Beckham    )

Speak later  
Love Tina xx


----------



## Tina xx

Just to let you all know that my sister (Joann7164) had a call from her clinic this morning. 9 out of the 11 egg that she kept fertilised over night









Hope everyone else is having a good day too!!!

Love Tina xx

My sister is hoping to have Blasto on Sat if she can, PLEASE can we try and get her to 7777 (to help her through her 2WW) as she has been through so much in the last few years and this is most likely her last try and my nephew really wants a baby brother or sister (but would prefer a sister  ) Thanks for any help girls


----------



## SuziT

Hi Joan, theres 100 for you , good luck.  Try to do a few more later,have to get back to work now!!!

Nicky xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Girls

Well had scan this morning and I have 10 follies on right side and 13+ on left side!!
She said they are small at the mo, they just need to grow.
They are going to call me later to tell me what dosage of drugs to take as they are worried about the pcos (as they are now calling it!)  they have just told me to carry on drinking buckets of water and wait for the phonecall later.

Am really tirednow and can feel the follies on the left side a lot where they pushed them about so am gonna have a rest b4 picking dd from school.
hope your all ok

Hugs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SuziT

well done so far, Ann Marie  

fingers crossed for you.

Our dn (surrogate) had her first scan yesterday and it was great.  Seen heartbeat and everything looked as it should  Roll on the next one!!!!

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Nicky thats fantastic news hun! bet it was quite emotional too.

wishing you both all the best

hugs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joann7164

Thanks for your message tina! and thanks to everyone blowing me bubbles! good luck to you all loads of love jo xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Help im on an 8!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*sorted for now - will get you up to a double soon hun *


----------



## Kamac80

Cheers hun 

Kate xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

double 7 for you hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx

All bubbles are looking good.

Please can I have some help getting my sister onto a 7777, she was told this morning that she is able to have Blasto on Saturday and I would really like to send her loads of luck. My sister is Joann7164.

Thanks for any help

Tina xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

some more for joann

Try to pop back later but work is rubbish and busy!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Tina

Thats fantastic news

Have just blown to next 777

HOpe your doing ok 

Love Em and


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks girls, my sister will be over the moon  

Hi Em, I'm fine thanks hun. Conrats on the flavour of Bub   Hope you are well and that Bub isn't giving you any more sickness.

Love Tina xx


----------



## Kamac80

Em a boy how fab!!

Tina - good luck to your sister

Kate xx


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks Kate,

She has been through so much, 4 failed IVF, 1 failed FET, 2nd FET none of her snow babies surivived and she had to have both her tubes removed 2   This will most likely be her last attempt as she can't put herself or her DH & DS through it again   I really want this to work for her.

Love Tina xx


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Girls,

  Sorry i haven't posted on here for awhile.

  How are you all doing?

  Please can someone sort out my bubbles and put them back on a 7 for me.



                                                  Strawberries x


----------



## ikklesmiler

HI girl

went to the clinic today and its not fantastic news, My follies dont seem to have grown! so im waiting for a phonecall to tell me what dosage of drugs to take and if ihave to go back for scan/blood test tommorow or saturday, I feel quite deflated today as ive been getting lots of feelings like twitches and twinges soreally thought something good was happening down there,they were obviously just having a party!!
Will update when I get the phonecall.


strawberies.... have put you on a 7,imsure someone willup it to a double soon. xx

HUgs
Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

*Just had the call from the clinic and its not good   
my oestregen levels have shot up,they have gone from 5 something to 7 something, also they have shown my scan to the doctor and hes concerned and wants me back on saturday morning (at 8am!!) for another scan and blood test, also my drugs dosage have now been dropped to 150.
Its not looking good girls and im worried that they are going to cancel treatment    

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

strawberries

just blown u to a 77 hun

back after tea to blow more for joann

Em


----------



## Strawberries

Strawberries x


----------



## wishing4miracle

all looking good ladies


----------



## wishing4miracle




----------



## Martha Moo

evening girls

Ann Marie have popped u back to a 77

Jo have popped u onto the next 777

Everyone else was ok

Emxx


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks Em, my sister will be over the moon  


Tina xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

anne marie- sending you lots of         and hoping things improve for you.  Its so hard (I know they cancelled me on my second cycle and nearly cancelled me this time with only one decent follie). They dont seem to have given up on you yet hon and neither will we.

Em- congrats on the blue one.

Looking ok


----------



## joann7164

Just wanted to say a big thank you to all you girls blowing me bubbles, it really is appreciated and means alot! 
take care love jo xxx


----------



## Strawberries

Kamac80 and Wishing ~ I put you both back on 77, because you were ending in an 8.

Everyone else looks okay 

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt035YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F13%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Have a good weekend!

Strawberries x


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

I didnt have any luck at the races today though!!

Kate xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ok ladies my bubbles are ending in 8  everyone else looking good.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hayley
just on way to bed but saw your post so have 77'd you hun

Emxx


----------



## Tina xx

Hi girls,

Just wanted to let you know that my sister had perfect embies put back today. Only 2 survived, but she was told that the two that made it were perfect. I've now got my fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks. Thanks to those that helped get her on to 7777, she was really happy when she saw her bubbles.

Thanks again,
Tina xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Great news Tina - send her our love 

Everyone looking OK *


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi All

had my scan and blood test this morning. The scan showed that the biggest follies on buth sides are now 13mm,which means they have grown 2 mm in 2 days, which is good as at least they are growing!!
My blood test however showed that my hormone level has doubled, I saw a different nurse today and she said that this is fine its what they expect to happen.... now that has confused me as the other nurse has told me it should be going up and seemed to panic,  So im not sure whats good and whats bad now.  Anyway they have kept me on the low dose of 150 tonight and tommorow and then another scan and blood test monday... I hope i get a date for EC, 

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## SuziT

good luck for Monday, ann marie.


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks nicola xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Strawberries

Hi girls,

My bubbles are ending in an 8  , please can someone put me back on a 7.

Everyone else is looking ok  



                                            Strawberries xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Flippin' 'eck - think loads of us are blowing at once stawberries!  Got there in the end 

Ann marie - did you get a date yet? xx *


----------



## LoisLane

All looking good!

Louj x


----------



## Strawberries

Girls 

Strawberries x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

bad news from me in afraid, i had my scan today, only 3 follies out of the 23 have grown, they are now 17mm, but this is not good enough, the clinic have said i need at least 8 big follies to continue tx, they didnt bother doing my bloods today as they think they will be cancelling tx, They have said there is a small chance that IF i have 5 or 6good sized follies on wednesday then they might put me through to EC to donate all the eggs and have a free cycle next time round for myself, but i have been told not to get my hopes up as its a very small chance that my follies will now grow. They said that depending on what the scan on wed shows depends if they will bother continuing with tx, she kept saying not to get my hopes up as its not looking good, she explained that because of my PCOS they have to be careful with my dosage of drugs, they said they may have been 'over cautious' which is why i havnt responded..... That did not help me at all, so now its all the clinics fault that i havnt responded, they kept my drugs to low, if they had put them at a normal dose for more than one day then maybe my follies would have had a chance.....
DH is really upset and angry, I am too.  The doc couldnt even spare us 5mins to talk to us today, just passed the info through the nurse.
we have lost all confidence in the clinic now


----------



## Kamac80

ikklesmiler sorry to hear your news hun

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Ann Marie sorry to read your news hun

  

Thinking of you

Love Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

so sorry to read your news hon xxx


----------



## suemac38

Anne Marie

So sorry to hear your news.     

Love Sue XX


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks everyone
because i was not aloowed to see a doc yesterday as they were too busy! I am going to demand to see one tommorow, i have spoken to a couple of other girls that were at the lister yesterday and they awful feel they have been treated like they are on a conveyer belt, so at least i know its not my hormones going crazy.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Livelife

Ann marie so sorry to hear about tx.    Hope they can give you some satisfactory answers tomorrow and suggest a way forward.
Clinics have some sort of regulatory body don't they that you can take complaints too. would it be worth doing that?

Christine x


----------



## joann7164

Ann marie im so sorry your having such a hard time of it, the people at the clinic should be ashamed of the way they have treated you, i think its disgusting! i really hope your situation changes love jo xxx


----------



## SuziT

Ann marie - so sorry that news isnt good 

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks to everyone for thier posts   

christine, i am thinking of taking things further,but will see what happens tommrow (wed) at the clinic.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi girls

well i had my scan today, the sonographer was very thorough, i now have 7 follies!!  because they put my dose up a little 4 more grew!!  I waited to see the dcotor as they said they still wanted 8 at least, but the doc said 7 is ok, she has said normally they need 8 to egg share, but if i get 7 eggs then i can either keep all or give all to recipient and get a free go to myself next year or i can give 4 to recipient and keep 3 for myself, We have decided to do that, then both the recipient and I both have a chance of getting preg.
The doc said to do a 225 dose of menapur tonight but i said seeing as 2 225 doses got 4 more togrow could i have  a 300 dose tonight seeing as itsa the last dose to give any follies that are slightly behind the kick up the butt they might need, she said i could have a 375 dose tonight instead!!  soim very happy, i MIGHT even get 8 eggs from this but ill be happy with 7.

I am in for EC friday morning!!  
I was thinking positive today and yesterday i just got on with my life as much as poss instead of sitting here crying which is what i wanted to do! and the positive thinking seems to have worked!! (with a little help from the drugs lol)
anyway im really excited now, thats another major step over.... nearly there!!!!!

stresspperson!! congratulations hun!! thats fantastic news!!!!!!

Ann Marie  xx


----------



## SuziT

Ann marie that is brilliant news   I have everything crossed for Friday.    It is great that you are still going to give half of your eggs away giving you and your recipient an equal chance  

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Anne marie

Just been reading your post, that is so thoughtful of you to give 4 of the eggs to the receipient, I just want to wish you all the luck in the world for your EC tomorrow    .

I am waiting for my follow up appoitment 05th Feb after my failed IVF/ICSI treatment in November, my DH and I have decided we would like to EGG SHARE as nit only is the treatment cheaper but I will get the chance to help somebody else's dream come true too, Hopefully.

Take care of yourself

crazybabe


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Anne marie great news hon.

3 eggs is fine...I only had 3 after all....!!! Sending lots of positive vibes to you


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hope it goes ok today Anne Marie

Can someone help me out please as I am on a 778   and with my results (urine and BP) not being wonderful on Wednesday I am feeling a little worried....

Also crazybabe is on a weird number...62 I think

I cant blow bubbles I am at home today (doesnt like bubbles my computer) waiting for my cot which left slough- about 30mins away at 7.30 this morning and has yet to appear 

Hope we are all ok.


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*got you both back up to 77's again 

   

*


----------



## TwiceBlessed

thank you hon.

hope you are doing ok x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*no worries hun - its a pleasure 

Im doing ok thanks - how are you?

I had my last scan this morning and all set for EC on monday! Eeek!

Love to all

Sparkles xx*


----------



## Martha Moo

All is looking ok atm


----------



## TwiceBlessed

you are 18w!!! Why is your pgy going quicker than mine!!!! ROFL


----------



## Martha Moo

well i think its going incredibly slow but yours is speeding by!

Did the cot arrive 

Jo 

Ann Marie hope EC went well today

Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Cot arrived 15.19 its a co-sleeper and attaches to the bed at the same height, like an extension to the bed....

Sparkles...best of luck! 

Em were you sending those sticky vibes to me or Sparkles?


----------



## Martha Moo

neither of  you!

They were to Jo!


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Girls

well today has been difficult to say the least!
got to the hospital at 7am, went to theatre at 10.30am.
Only got 6 eggs, I decided I needed tosee the ivf nurse to talk about what to do, was very shocked that I only got 6, really thought there would be more,and just wanted the chance to complete this cycle. 
Was really difficult trying to decide whether to keep the eggs myself or give them away, even though i had provisionally decided to donate less than 7, the decision was tearing me apart, I was torn between giving myself the chance after all i/we have been through to get to this stage, which would then mean taking the chance away from the recipient, or giving up my hope for getting pregnant this year and giving my recipient the chance to have what shes been waiting for, I wanted to be selfish to have this chance myself but then kept thinking of the recipient, it was very difficult, anyway the ivf nurse came to talk to me and the choice wasnt really there anymore, DHs sperm was not up to scratch, apparently he had way too many white blood cells, this is caused by some sort of infection,probably from a bout of gastric he had about 3 weeks ago...  We did have the chance of ICSI but was told with DHs count being as low as it was and the white blood cells being sohigh there was a chance it just wouldnt work, So this made the decision easier, whats the point of taking the chance away from the recipient to use with sperm that was up to it and both of us losing out, it was easier then to decide to donate all to the recipient, in the end its the best decision anyway, the recipient now has 6 eggs to do with as she pleases (and hopefully get a baby or two out of!) and I now get a free cycle of IVF next year, we have to wait at least 3 months now for DHs sperm to recycle.
As you can imagine it was a hard day for us both, not made easier by the fact that I was sharing a room with a woman that got 16 eggs and all she done for the whole day was argue with her husband about money!!  they had loads of it and just argued non stop! I wanted to tell them the didnt realise how lucky they were!  I didnt though, as I left I wished them good luck.
We are now looking to christmas to take our minds of things, and at least now i can have a drink!!!  Roll on new year! guess whos gonna be totally leggless!!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx

Ann Marie, that was a really kind thing you did by donating all your eggs. I wish you loads of lick for your next cycle       

Em, you were on an 8 so I put you back on a 77.

Everyone else looks good.

Tina xx


----------



## Tina xx

I forgot to tell you that my sister had a  although she has tested early, but the HSG (or whatever its called) is out of her system so hopefully it will stay a  Thank you to those that helped get her onto a 7777, the bubbles really helped     

Tina xx


----------



## SuziT

Ann marie  really sorry you have had such a hard time lately.  You are such a good person to go ahead with the egg donation.

I really hope that your next cycle is your cycle.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks to everyone for your kind words.. i wish you all the luck for upcoming or ongoing treatments..

love
Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

ann marie...sorry you didnt get to keep any of your eggs hon.  You are very special to have given this chance to someone else.  KARMA will come and get you hon and next cycle will be the one for you xxx 

People never cease to amaze me sometimes.  In the next cubicle to me before ET I had a woman crying about her lack of eggs...dont know how many but the nurse was saying...."hey its not a disaster like you have only got 2 or 3 you know".....erm and there was me going in having been told I had only 2 decent follies.

Sorry mini rant.....dunno where that came from....


----------



## ikklesmiler

ouch! i bet that really helped you hun.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*ikk;lesmiler,so sorry to hear your news hun, and i agree with EBW, KARMA will soo give you what you deserve next time round 

Take care hun 

Everyone else looking G.O.O.D

xx*


----------



## wishing4miracle

all looking good ladies


----------



## suemac38

Ann Marie

Sorry everything did not go as planned. You have done an amazing thing allowing another family to have a chance of a family. Your turn will come sweetie. XX  

Sparklequeen - If i have got my dates right i think you are going for ec tommorrow & i will be thinking of you hun & have everything crossed that it all goes really well.      

Hi to everyone else hope you are all having a nice weekend.

Love Sue XXX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

Ann Marie   to you sweetie
I do hope that you are being kind to yourself 

Tina thats fab news for your sister wonderful news on a 

Sparkles prob missed you now but have said it elsewhere, hope you have lots of lovely eggs!

Thanks for rescuing my bubbles Tina, was away at the weekend and need my good luck today
I have developed Gestational Diabetes and have been monitoring for a week, will be getting a tel consultation today to decide whether or not i need insulin  i can manage with diet alone as the finger prick tests are more than enough needles for me!

Emxx


----------



## suemac38

Morning all

Hi Em i have just put you back on a double 7 as you were on an 8 again  . When i have got more time i will get you onto a triple  . Sorry you are having abit of health problems & hope it sorts its self out. XX   

Sue XX


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Em, will help to get you back on a triple, hope you are OK Hun and that you are able to control that diabetes.

Love Tina xx

P.S. Thanks for the congrats for my sister


----------



## Tina xx

Em, got you back on your 777

Ickklesmiler, got you back on a 77, will get you back on a 777 when I get the feeling back in my finger


----------



## Martha Moo

Tina and Sue

oopsie i think i just missed the hospital calling but the person i need to speak to is engaged now  

Am taking my godaughter to see reindeers and get a tree with mum in an hour

So need to get dh up (hes on nights and was up early to take me shopping!)

Em


----------



## Tina xx

Bless him, your DH sounds like a star. Hope you have a lovely time today with your god-daughter  

Tina xx


----------



## kizzymouse

hi girls, sorry I've been awol - back now!!  


I got my dates for IVF no. 2 ( eeek!)

prostap jab - 28th Dec
baseline scan - 15th Jan
gonal f 375iu - 17th Jan
first follie scan probably - 25th Jan
EC/ET approc 30th Jan/1st Feb

Here we go again, cant say I'm looking forward to it, cos i hate the thought of failing again, this will be my 6th treatment in total.      

Cant help thinking will it ever be my turn?? Dont want to be the oldest mum in town!!!  

full of the cold today so took the day off work - never off sick so dont feel guilty!!


----------



## Kamac80

Im on an 8!

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

77 for now hon....

BTW- do you mind me asking if you actually are a Kate or officially a Kathryn....?  We are looking at Kate as a possibility....!

Kizzy....I am trusting this will be your time  x

Will just check other bubbles now....


----------



## Kamac80

Cheers hun


----------



## joann7164

Hiya sparklequeen, just wanted to post on here to say hope everything went brill at EC!
      for you to get your blasts! 
take care love jo xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Jo 
You were on a 3 have popped you to a 77 for now 

Sparkles hope EC has brought a lovely crop of eggies today 

Just to say i have just spoken to the clinic

I have to go to the diabetes clinic on thursday, they think i need insulin twice a day, then a scan on 28th December 

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## joann7164

Thanks em! love jo xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Em

Hope everything goes well at the clinic this week hunnie.

will be thinking of you

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Thanks Ann Marie

You were on a 9 popped u to a 77

Emxx


----------



## Livelife

congrats jo! Fab news. Good luck.  

Anyone got any good tips for controlling a mad springer spaniel puppy? He's driving me loopy!!!!

Christine x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi christine

lots of chewy toys for the puppy, that should help.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

looking good

Have growth scan today!

Hope we are all well. x


----------



## Tina xx

Good luck with your scan today   

Tina xx


----------



## SuziT

EBW1969 - good luck with your growth scan today, hope all goes well

Nicky xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks peeps

Beanie growing well. now weighs 2.2kg (wish they would do lbs I can only understand lbs....works out at 4.85lb). Test results came back ok too for me...!

Have a nasty cold, working from home today so cant do bubbles  but if someone can 77 me up again I would be grateful.

Catch you all later. x


----------



## Tina xx

Hey Hun, got you onto 777


----------



## TwiceBlessed

wow thats fantastic thankyou very much.

Does anyone else find they cant "blow bubbles" from certain machines?!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

everyone is looking ok

Iam on an 8 though  

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

77d you hon


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just  checking in before bed 

Tina you were on an 8 ~ popped you to a 77

Nicky you were also on an 8 ~ popped you to a 77

Ann Marie, you were on a single 7 so popped you to a double 7 

Everyone else was on either a double or triple 7 

Love Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks hun

hope your ok

hugs
Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

hi girls

I seem to have deserted you recently sowwy

Chris


----------



## Martha Moo

Ann Marie

I am so so 
Getting used to jabbing again  
the m/s has returned but am still smiling (well sometimes!)

Chris lovely to see you!

Off to do jab and last blood test (for today  ) then bed!

Willow was one yesterday  

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

aaaaw hun
your being made to work hard for this pregnancy arnt you!!!  i hope things ease up a bit for you,hopefully the diabetes is gestational, so will go once youve had baby, good job you had to inject for tx or that would be more upset to have to learn to inject.

im sure youll be fine, and labour will be a breeze compared to pregnancy for you!

lots of love

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks Em, Bit cross as I liked my 777   Oh well, can't be helped. Sorry that your m/s has returned, hope it goes as quickly as it came. Hope your diabetes is under control hun.

Tina xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

another 100 for ann marie but its only letting me blow one bubble at a time and I am at work....sounds dodgy!!!!

Perhaps some other peeps can put another 200 on to give her a 777?


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks for the bubbles hunnie!!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SuziT

thanks Ems - and happy birthday Willow 
You are having a tough time   My surrogate is still feeling quite poorly with ms - although she hopes that it will dissappear soon as she is 13 weeks.  I wont tell her about you!!!.

Hi Ann Marie - how are you doing?.  

everyone else is looking good.  

Chris - gorgeous picture of your wee twins

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Tina xx

Ann Marie, got you onto 777, hope the bubbles stay for you - good luck xx
Em, hope you are feeling better today. Did Willow have a nice birthday? XX

Everyone else looks good.


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Nicky

I am fine thanks hun.
Hope your surrogates MS goes soon,not what she wants over xmas!  hugs to her.  
How are you doing hun?

I am ok, am nearly ready for xmas, had a shock today though, DH got paid and he never got his bonus, not good considering it was going to pay for christmas, but we are so used to things happening at the mo we will cope.

Hugs

Ann marie xxxx

ps, thanks to whoever got my bubbles up to 777 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Ann Marie - im doing great thanks, nearly organised for christmas cant wait to get off work.

sorry to hear about dh bonus or lack of it!.  I really hope that 2008 will be your year.  You so deserve it 

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Tina Thanks for the bubbles hun, really need some luck at the mo too!!

Thanks Nicky hun xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

flippin eck who put me on an 8??

Sorry havent been posty.  Chaos at work (going on Mat leave, last day Thursday...

and also having a sad time as both grandmothers are poorly.  One has been given 24 hours  and the other is just giving up.....


----------



## Livelife

There you go petal!

Wow starting maternity leave on Thu- you must be so excited. What a fab xmas you will have.

Christine x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks Christine.

Cant believe I have got this far....!

May everyones wishes come true for 2008 xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

all looking ok atm

Just a quickie as my internet is down atm

could someone keep an eye out on my bubbles for me

Review today for diabetes
Ann marie, they think i had diabetes before being pg it was just never picked up but wont know til after the birth!

love and luck to all

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Em

I hope they are wrong and its just gestational diebetes hun.
Fingers crossed for you

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

fingers crossed for em. xx

Can someone keep an eye on my bubbles for me over the next couple of weeks please.

Last day at work Thursday and then to MILs for Christmas.

Gran passed away at 10am so feeling a bit sad today


----------



## Livelife

so sorry to hear about gran.

will keep an eye on bubbles for you


----------



## ikklesmiler

aaaawhun, sorry to hear about your gran,bug hugs to you   

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*so sorry to hear about your gran EBW hun 

everyone looking ok 

           

*


----------



## SuziT

sorry to hear about your gran


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

All looking good

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks people.

Bubbles looking ok.

Have consultant this afternoon and then at work tomorrow and THATS IT.

Funeral for my gran is Friday but I wont be going  I know its the right decision and she would understand its just so hard.

Hope you all have a good day.

I need chocolate.


----------



## SuziT

Hi Kate - you were on an 8, got you to a single 7, cant do anymore meant to be working!!!!

EBW    go ahead have some chocolate - not long to go now.

everyone else is looking good

Nicky xx


----------



## suemac38

Hi all sorry not been about much just been crazy here.

Look i am holiday from tonight in Bonny Scotland for 2 & half weeks so i am wishing you all a fab xmas & all look after yourselfs & take it easy & lets all look forward to a fab exciting new year!!

Take Care

Love Sue XX


----------



## SuziT

Have a great holiday Sue.  Just noticed your ticker, under target weight, well done and good luck for start of treatment next year.

Nicky xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hi girls

do we change to a lucky 8 bubble thread for 2008?


----------



## Livelife

Good idea Kizzy! 7s did me no good!
How you feeling about next tx? Hope it makes your dreams come true.


----------



## Tina xx

Kate, you were on a 88 so I've put you back on a 7777. Perhaps you were starting the lucky 8s early    

Tina xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hi Christine

Not really been thinking about it to be honest.
Not gonna stress about it at all, no point, if it works it works I really dont think there is anything we can do about it!!!  

I dont think I'll be doing it again though    

When are you going again?


----------



## Livelife

we're having a bit of a break till the summer. Just feel like it's consumed us for so long. we want to have some fun and be us again which will be nice. We've also got the little puppy to consider! I can't be bringing him up in a house of emotional turmoil!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Just passing through...last day at work today til erm November??!!  Still got things to do though.

Not sure of my posting abilities from now....going away tomorrow and will be offline.

Sue- congrats on the weight hon, good for you. xx

Wishing everyone all the very best and all they dream for in 2008!


----------



## Livelife

have a lovely relaxing xmas- the last one for about 20 years!!!

Christine x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*EBW - will bethinking of you tomorrow, i know you are not going, but it wont be easy for you  Also, in case you dont get on much, wishing you so much luck and love for the birth of your beautiful beanie!

Lots of love

Sparkles xx

PS Everyone looking OK xx*


----------



## Kamac80

LOL tina  Thanks loads for my 7777 you are a star xxxxxx

Kate xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

everyone all looking good now   

dr from tomorrow       need lots of pos vibes ladies


----------



## Tina xx

Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and that your wishes come true in 2008.

Loads of Love

Tina xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hayley

good luck hun
have blownyou some bubbles

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Livelife

Happy christmas everyone whatever you do and wherever you are.

Hope all our dreams come true in 2008

Lots of love Christine xxxx

[fly]     [/fly]


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Girls,

I would like to wish you all a  
and a  2008, Hope all our dreams comes true!

Nicolat ~ i put you back on a 7, you were ending in an 8.

Everyone else looks okay.

Strawberries x


----------



## Martha Moo

kizzymouse said:


> Hi girls
> 
> do we change to a lucky 8 bubble thread for 2008?


Noooooo

The lucky 7 thread has been running since mid 2006 the lucky 7 thread will stay 

Everyone is looking ok atm

Em


----------



## kizzymouse

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL - HOPE 2008 IS "OUR YEAR" XXXXX

  

thats good Em, I like the number 7 - hopefully my luck will change soon


----------



## SuziT

thanks Strawberries 

Merry Christmas to everyone and hope 2008 brings good luck to all.

Nicky xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hello all lucky 7 ladies, have a super chrimbo and fab new year!

Lots of love

Louj x​


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok.

Merry christmas everyone 

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

EBW, Hayley and Nicolat

You were all off a 7 so have double 7'd you all 

Sparkles  for testing        

Kizzymouse  for starting Down reg

Can i be cheeky and say

I am on a double atm, i have my 22 wks scan, to monitor the growth due to diabetes and my combined 20 wks scan and would appareciate if i could be on a 777 by friday, dh cant get time off to come with me  nor can my mum so my dad has volunteered bless him

Am sure all is well 

Em


----------



## SuziT

Hi Ems - there you go - good luck on Friday for your next scan.  hope you are doing ok?

everyone else is looking good

Nicky xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi All

Hope everyone had a lovely christmas.
Wishing you all the best for the new year.
I have decided to stay off FF for a while,I need time to ge over whats happened,especially after the latest news from the clinic about DHs sperm...its affecting me a lot more than i though it would and need some distance from fertility treatment at the mo, I hope you all understand.
I will be on to check my PMs but just wont be using the threads for a while.  So please PM me if you need to talk or want to talk, also please PM me with your news! Id love to hear how your cycles turn out but just cant go through them with you at the mo.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

BFP! ​


----------



## Strawberries

Sparkles  on your    

Strawberries x


----------



## kizzymouse

hi sparkle queen congrats again! I replied on our lucky 2008 thread


----------



## TwiceBlessed

sparkle queen congrats

sorry cant stop but have flu and feel like pants......

cant do bubbles any more now i am at home


----------



## SuziT

congratulations sparklequeen, Im sure you are over the moon.  You were on an 88 so moved you to a double 7.

everyone else looking good

Nicky xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Sparkle have posted elsewhere but  on your  once again

So happy for you and dh oh and 

Nicky,thanks for the 777 hope all is going well for you

Love to all

Em


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Thanks so much girls  Cant believe someone got me off 7777  thanks for putting me right girls 

EBW, hope you feel better soon hun 

ikklesmiler - so so sorry you dont feel up to posting  Thinking of you hun 

Love to all

Sparkles xx*


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hm my bubbles are on an 81........


----------



## wishing4miracle

have put it on 7 for you


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks hon.

Hope you are ok


----------



## SuziT

EBW - got you onto a double 77, hope you're feeling better today

Ems - hope everything went well with your scan.  Im doing great thanks, our surrogates next scan is 28th January, cant wait, hopefully we will get to find out what sex it is.

everyone else looking ok

Nicky xx


----------



## Livelife

Congratulations sparklequeen- fab news!    

Christine x


----------



## Livelife

kizzymouse said:


> hi sparkle queen congrats again! I replied on our lucky 2008 thread


Where is the 2008 thread?


----------



## kizzymouse

hi christine - come on down!! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122414.270;topicseen


----------



## kizzymouse

please please please bubble monster sort my bubbles back to 7777, they've been on that for so long arrgghh!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Kizzymouse

have blown a few hundred to get u to a 77

Em


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks Em, I've been on 7777 for months, why's someone changed it now!?

I wish we had a bubble sticker where it couldnt move after you've got to a number you want  


7777 was my favourite


----------



## Livelife

Kizzy maybe a new number might be lucky? 

It wasn't me who changed them BTW!

Christine x


----------



## wishing4miracle

ladies whats going on here  alls gone quiet.hope youre all ok.alls looking good.

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya


Everyone was looking ok

Kizzymouse, have popped you to a double 7 as you were on a single

Hope everyone is doing ok

Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Looking ok bubble wise I think.  Sadly cant do them from here really as computer doesnt like them.....and not planning on being at work again til November.

Hope you are all ok

Things getting a bit close here.......


----------



## Kamac80

Sparkles congrats on your BFP!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi
everyone is looking good with their 77/777's

Em


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks Em

EBW Not long til your little lady arrives - how exciting!! have you any names yet?

Good luck!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi kizzymouse...

I think we may have a name sorted but dp has told me to write down choices again.....


----------



## kizzymouse

So exciting!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just checking in

EBW, ooh are you going to share or do we have to wait

Kizzymouse you were on a 00 so popped you back to a 77

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Ok we are working on Kate, Rachel or Emily at the moment. Probably in that order of preference but no doubt will change our minds on the day......you never know they could have made a mistake and it could be an Anthony.....


----------



## kizzymouse

I love Kate or Katie  

thanks for the bubbles Em x


----------



## wishing4miracle

alls looking ok.got ec tomorrow


----------



## Livelife

Good luck for EC tomorrow.  

EBW- kate is lovely.

Christine x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Great news Hayley keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## ikklesmiler

good luck tommorow hayley xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

thank you ladies


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I cant blow bubbles from home   but are there enough of us to bump hayleys bubbles up to at least a triple 7 by tomorrow?


----------



## Livelife

Done the triple 7. can you tell I really don't want to do any work!


----------



## wishing4miracle

thank you.


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Hayley

I just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow hun, hope all goes well, how are you feeling, I am hoping to start ES in IVF Wales in March I have my follow up appointment 05th Feb so not long now, do you have to down reg longer or anything for EC sorry for all the questions but I have never done ES before, just 3 IUI and 1x IVF/ICSI.

Take care


       

Crazybabe


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies...

heffalump-someone put you on 778   i put you on 877 

well they collected 19 eggs yesturday so 10 for us and 9 for other lady.out of our 10 7 were mature to inject.and we now have 3 embies!!!!et should be saturday.

alls looking good

haykey


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Hayley Fab news on your Embies       i have everything tightly crossed for you

Thanks for sorting my bubbles for me, have reached a milestone today 23 wks and have my 24 wk check today

Am sure all is fine though 

Thinking of you

Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

heffalump--oooooh good luck.hope everything works out fine and bubba is growing well and good size ect.


----------



## Livelife

Good luck for Sat!


----------



## Tina xx

Wishing, good luck for Sat hun  XXXX

Em, good luck with the 24 week check, hope your beanie is growing big and strong for you XXXXX


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Great news Hayley!  Best of luck for Saturday.

Hope your appt went well Em x

Been to hospital today for my last appt before Monday.  All ok.  Beanie 4/5 engaged so possible things might kick off before....also estimated weight 7.5-8lbs......!  BP has gone down (which is good) and sample for once was clear!

Dont know when I will get online now so catch you when I catch you I guess.


----------



## SuziT

Good luck EBW for next week.  Its hard to believe this time next week you will have finally have your little girl.

Hayley - fingers crossed for you for Saturday.  

Ems - hope your 24 week scan went well.

We have our next scan on the 28th of January and fingers crossed everything will be ok.  Hope to find out the sex as well (Is it possible to tell at nearly 19 weeks?).

hope everyone else is doing ok

Nicky xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Evening ladies

just to say

my 24 week check went well ( am 23 weeks)

I am measuring 25/26 weeks now which is scary as the scan on 28/12 i was measuring only 2 days ahead of my dates 

He is a wriggler they have to chase him round with the doppler

Urine is clear of protein, bp fine so no worries at all

Nicolat i found out the sex a 16 weeks and 6 days so at 19 weeks you should be able to find out 

Em


----------



## wishing4miracle

alls looking good.  

heffalump-  you must have one big baby in there  is it todo with your diabetes


----------



## Martha Moo

Hayley 

we are not sure if its due to the diabetes or not
We are stil waiting to go to the diabetes ante natal clinic altho hes always been big for dates since the 8 wk scan 

i am going to ring and chase them up monday

Wishing you lots of luck for ET tomorrow        

Love EMxx


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok.

Lucky 7's must have worked as i got a  on the 3rd of jan!

Kate xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Kate
congratulations hun!! That is just fantastic news!

Ann MArie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

YAY way to go Kate!!!

Well I think thats probably my last lucky bubble thread post for a while.

Catch you all when I do...



Good luck and lots of         to those who need them until I come back 

  just when I need my lucky bubbles someone has put me on an 8 Please can you look out for me especially until my beanie arrives.....thanks


----------



## wishing4miracle

ebw1969-put you back on 77 

kamac-congrates on the bfp.

all looking good 

had et today.i now have 2 top grade 1,compacting embies on board.now we just need to wait


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Kate,

Congratulations on you 



        Strawberries xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Hayley  sending you lots of 

kate  on your 

Ann Marie hope the D/R is going well

Nicola not long until the scan now hun

EBW not long until you meet your little girl now hun

 to anyone i missed

I have been having pains since last night, just come back from drs on call and have a uti so on anti biotics, paracetamol and rest combination!

Have to go back if i have any bleeding but have had none so 

Love to all
Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

Em, hope your feeling ok hun

ebw.. good ludk for monday!!!

hayley..fab news hun xx

Ann MArie xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hayley thanks for the bubbles and sending you lots of         for your 2ww!


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck for monday EBW!!!


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

I am just waiting on the  showing up next weekend so i can arrange my 1st FET, but i am starting to get a bit nervous because they have said if she comes either 1 or 2 days early they will have to cancel as it means my crucial dates would fall on a weekend when the lab is closed!!.... 

So please could you blow me a few bubbles for luck!!

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!!............. 

Thanks
Tracyxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks everyone.

Gonna sign off for a while I guess.

Can someone please sort out traceys bubbles (I cant do bubbles from home) as she is on an 8 x


----------



## ikklesmiler

have blown tracy to a 77 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

now someone just needs to 77 you! 

xx 

Catch you all soon


----------



## ikklesmiler

go rest hunnie and we will speak to you when your a mummy!!! omg how exciting!!! good luck hun, will be thinking of you having that first cuddle! (tears are welling now!)

Ann MArie xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Ann Marie

Have 77'd you 

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks Em

Hope your ok hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

EBW the time has gone so fast - good luck with the section.

Kate xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Thought this might be of interest to you .................   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125103.0

B xxxx :-


----------



## ikklesmiler

woohoo!!! fantastic!!!!!  how is mother and baby doing?

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

oh dear everyone lookin good apart from me  please someone put me back on 77


----------



## kizzymouse

I put you on a 77 good luck for test day


----------



## wishing4miracle

oh thank you   shocked me self when i saw me bubbles


----------



## ikklesmiler

morning all

well no af yet   

i got the hump today, could be af coming, couldbe the drugs, couls be DH has peed me off,     i seriously got the hump    

Ann MArie xxx


----------



## Strawberries

Ikklesmiler ~ I put your bubbles ending in 777, they were on 0.

Hayley ~ I put you on a 7777.


Everyone else looks okay!



            Strawberries xx


----------



## suemac38

Hello all

Sorry not been about for ages cos not really been much going on but it is all go now.

I went to my info day yesterday & got drugs etc & i start dr tues 22nd jan!!! i know not far to go!! I have allowed myself to get excited now at last.

Ann Marie - hope you af has come & your dh is behaving him self & you feel better hun.    

Wishing4amiracle- everything crossed for you in your 2w    

Em - Hope you are ok?? take it easy.   

Hope everyone else is well.

Love Sue XX


----------



## ikklesmiler

strawberries....thanks hun xxxx

sue.... thats fab news hunnie!! I think ill stillbe DR then too!!!!!!

Ann MArie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Sue fab news on starting Down reg next week woohoo 

Ann Marie hope that you can progress to stims very soon

Hayley  coming to you

Strawberries  for your upcoming cycle sweetie

love to anyone i missed

We are fine, i had an extra midwife check today as my bp was 155/84 last night and dh was worried as i had a headache for 2 days, but today bp is fine, still got headache but good news is urine is clear so anti biotics have done their thing 

i have my dates for growth scans, shouldnt complain but, i was due to have one at 26 weeks its been booked at 28+4, 32+4 and 36+4(if hes still cooking) with planned c section date of 16/17 april although they think he will be in the big wide world before the las scan, hes measuring 2 wks ahead still 26-27 wks so thats good 

Em


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

My scan went well so all ok so far.

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

Kate

That is fab news congratulations.

Hope all of you are keeping well.


Sue XX


----------



## kizzymouse

What a lovely new year surprise Kate, congrats


----------



## Tina xx

That's brilliant news Kate, hope your having a good pg


----------



## Livelife

great news Kate. What a fab new year surprise that was!

Kizzy good luck for the follie scan this week.

x


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks girls 

Kate xx


----------



## Tina xx

Ann Marie, you were on an 8, have put you on a 77.

Kate, how is the pg going? Do you have any morning sickness?

Em, how are you and the bump doing?? You should post a pic so we can see how big your bump is  

Hello to everyone else, how are you all doing? All other bubbles look good.

Tina xx


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks Christine


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Please can someone sort me out? 

Thanks 

Sparkles xx*


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Sparkle hun, 

Have sorted you out, put you on 777.

Tina xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*oooh, thanks tina hun *


----------



## Tina xx

Your welcome hun, everyone else looks good


----------



## suemac38

Hi all

Only a short post i am afraid. I apologise now for not being my normal happy self. I think the drugs must of kicked in now either that or i am coming down with something.

I have been so very tired today & went to do my hyno CD at lunchtime & woke nearly 3 hours later!!! lazy bugger i know  I am also very grumpy to the point of nearly that a little thing like the dogs barking makes me want to explode & then cry!!!     I also feel so vacant it has taken me ages to write this as i can't spell anything today & get all the letters around the wrong way. I Have Dh's family staying with me all weekend & i had to just do a tesco's shop online & it took me hours when i normally fly through it    I keep walking into the kitchen etc & forget why i went there. Please help & tell me this is normal?? or am i just going     

Sorry for a me, me, me rant .


Hope you are all well

Love Sue XX


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*aw sue - you poor poppet 

It is normal to feel a bit different, but you only started yesterday so perhaps you are coming down with something 

If you are worried, call your clinic hun 

Hope you feel better soon 

xx*


----------



## suemac38

Thanks sparklequeen hun i will be ok it must be a mixture of drugs, tired & maybe my midmonth pmt made worse by the drugs?? who knows hopefully better tomorrow.

Hope you are feeling ok sweetie i ahve been telling all my friends & fmaily about your fab news.  

Sue XX


----------



## Tracyxx

_Hi Girls........... 

Well not much happening with me yet, a/f arrived last Friday so i have got my 1st appointment this Friday morning to go for bloods but with this being our first natural FET i really don't know what happens now so i will just have to take it one appointment at a time, roll on Friday.

Sparklequeen i love your scan pic of "Buddy & Holly" it is so clear and they look a great size for only 7+5w... 

Sue i love your furbabies they are gorgeous, how old are they?

Kate that is fantastic news, i just hope the rest of us are so lucky!!..... 

Tracyxx

Ps: Some bubbles would be great if anyone has the time!!......... _


----------



## suemac38

Hi Tracy

William the brindle one is 22 months old & Jasper is 20 months old & they are just so lovely & love lots of cuddles. Hows old is Sasha she looks fab & i am sure my boys would fancy her.   

Boxer dogs are the best they really are.

Hope your appoinment goes well on friday.

Take Care

Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126168.0

Em


----------

